# LTC issues, talk to the Chief advice



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I submitted my ltc application 3 months ago and I have not yet received an appointment to apply yet. I have asked several people for advice on this and have decided to call the Chief to talk to him about what the real issue is. I have no idea how many apps they have received, how many people are assigned to this or the impact of the records department closing has on the process(es). I have no beef with the people I have dealt with other than the time to get an appointment. What advice can you give me to keep this from bieng a "us" vs "them" rant in his eyes? Also, I have no clue what's required from the local PD to process LTC's and any insight as to what it involves and what other PD's have done to streamline it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Check out G.O.A.L. and Northeast Shooters. Tons of info on this subject. You can look up your town here: http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8703 to find out what sort of record they have on gun rights.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

dingbat said:


> Check out G.O.A.L. and Northeast Shooters. Tons of info on this subject. You can look up your town here: http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8703 to find out what sort of record they have on gun rights.


I got advice from someone at GOAL about this and thanks for the link to Northeast Shooters, it looks like a cool site.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Move. But whatever you do don't move to RI.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Call the department and ask to speak to the person who handles the licensing. The Chief typically delegates the task to someone else at the department, unless it's a small (and I mean, really small) department. Just tell them you put an application in and haven't heard anything back in 3 months and want to follow up.


----------

